# Do you know how to haggle?



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

:blank


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

NO, not really... my whole family does but I hate doing that... I tell them what I can pay and if they say no I just say thank you anyway and walk away... I guess in a way that is a form of negotiation as I tell them what I am willing to pay and regardless of how much I want it I am prepared to walk away... if they stop me... they want the sale... if they don't... well... nothing material is that important to me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I haggle a lot in garage sales etc. It's about the only good thing i learned from my dad. Anxiety sometimes gets in the way if the haggle gets a bit heated though(don't like confrontation much because of my temper). 

Haggle talk makes me wish i had a pickup truck for the summer. People throw away so many nice things that could be resold for a profit with a little fixing up. Oh well.

Anyway, my goal is always to try to pay half of what the person is asking. I something is 10$ i'll ask if they'll let it go for 5$ :lol Sometimes i'll be bold and try to go even lower.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No lol I'm not assertive enough


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

You've got haggle!!






P.S. - 'haggle' is a silly word.

P.P.S. - i hate the haggle. I don't even like asking how much something is if there's no price on it. :teeth


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

lyssado707 said:


> No lol I'm not assertive enough


Same. I'm not assertive or confident enough to be a convincing haggler. I can't even remember the last time I tried.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

No way. I usually try to find something at the cheapest price ahead of time, then go buy it.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

No i'm not that good at it. I usually get too anxious so i don't bother. However if i happened to be haggling while a mate is with me, i'm much more confident. 

I wish i was good at haggling - i'm buying a new-ish car in a few months and if i don't haggle the price, it could end up being pretty pricey for me!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heck NO, I have SA, people! :stu


----------



## artistgyrrl (Oct 26, 2010)

I am but only if its something I really want, if its something that I just like I hate doing it. I also noticed if I don't have time to think on it I am fine doing so, but if I am gearing myself up for it I talk myself right out of it lol


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I would only ever haggle over something that has no pricetag.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

The mere thought of having to haggle makes me anxious. If I ever went to a souk or bazaar in the Middle East, I'd get fleeced big time :lol:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I tend to avoid situations where I'd have to haggle.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

We had to do it in Ghana back in 04 & you get used to it pretty quick. The key is to walk away if the merchant won't at all be reasonable because as it happened to us once they may chase you down & give you your price. More importantly though is that merchants at other shops around will see you'll not be taken to town easily & will be less likely to try to really con you. It's been years now though so if it came up again I'd have to be a bit careful


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Part of the problem is I don't always know when it's appropriate to haggle, so in places where the unspoken rules are more obscure (unlike at a yard sale or at a grocery store), once I'm told "no" I just believe it.

And although I used the word "haggle," what I really meant was negotiating in general.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I wouldn't dream of doing such a thing...no way!!!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Heck NO, I have SA, people! :stu


^That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Im not a good haggler either.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I once had a Moroccan roommate, he was the king of haggling, can't even put it into words. Anyway here in LA the carpet cleaners always waste your time arguing over prices, its a PITA. So I would have him do that. One day the carpet cleaner they sent over was a Moroccan Jew. I'm sorry if people find this offensive but thats a serious haggling combination right there. It was like the Super Bowl of haggling. At one point I thought they were going to start hitting each other. I wish I videotaped it. But in the end my roommate was the cheaper one and won.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

hell no, that's pretty much an SA nightmare for me.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Stormclouds said:


> The mere thought of having to haggle makes me anxious.


Same here. I could never do it, no way! But my mom, on the other hand, could haggle like there's no tomorrow (or until they give in).


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Not at all. I am probably a good target for being gypped.
Just yesterday, I sold my bike at a much lower price than I had originally intended to sell it for, only because the person buying it looked to be struggling financially and he had a sob story of wanting the bike for his son back home in Africa. Oh well, hope the kid likes the bike.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm terrible at it. My dad was great at it though. I remember we would go to flea markets when I was a kid. He'd stand there trying to talk down the price for something that wasn't that expensive to begin with. I get embarrassed when I trying to doing that stuff. I worry I'll come off as a cheapskate.


----------



## Chelllliiee (Mar 22, 2011)

No way! My S.A. is way too severe for me to ever try haggling! I wish I could though.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I _suck_ at haggling. I've gotten a tiny tiny bit better throughout the years, but overall I'm just awful at it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I learned to an extent but naturally I'm not built for haggling.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't care for haggling. I'm not much for confrontation, even if it isn't personal. If I have the means to pay for something I just do it, I don't take any satisfaction from saving money or one upping someone.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I had an aunt that tried to haggle at a GOODWILL. :no


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I dislike haggling completely. Usually, I don't care enough to. & I don't think I'm 'assertive' enough to.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I can haggle, but only after I've done some market research, like I know about the availability of the object, a vague idea of its cost etc.

I can't do that "5? how about 3?" spur of the moment haggle. Because I don't know what price to haggle for. Confrontation's not a problem.

I worked at a large company as a buyer, haggling (or negotiation) was pretty much part of the job description. And people tell me I did a good enough job.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> I had an aunt that tried to haggle at a GOODWILL. :no


:lol


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Moroccan Jew


That is quite a combo. The brief time I spent in Morocco was probably the most pushy sales pitches I've ever gotten traveling.

I am pretty good at it. It does take a toll afterward though. I've got to save up some energy for it.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Depends on how much money I have an how much an item is, I'm good at yard sales.

I've been known to find a dress I like, not be able to afford it, find one less than perfect, point it out to the manager and they mark it down for me.....A little stain here, a tare there, something I can fix.

When I buy a car from a private owner I can haggle, when it comes to a dealership, no way, just something about the environment that makes me nervous, probably the sticker prices, heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't know. Why don't you tell me how much you _think _I can haggle, and we'll start from there?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

VanDamMan said:


> That is quite a combo. The brief time I spent in Morocco was probably the most pushy sales pitches I've ever gotten traveling.
> 
> I am pretty good at it. It does take a toll afterward though. I've got to save up some energy for it.


This guy gets it.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm not good at haggling but I am good at walking away. And usually, they stop me and offer a lower price when I start leaving. Cars are different though because dealers have tricks to make you spend a lot of time there. And if you've been there for two hours, it's hard to just walk away empty handed. Car salesmen have the whole process down to a science.


----------

